# May I ask for some prayers and positive thoughts?



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Not a big deal to most folks, but besides the fact that my phone is NOT coming today (insert angry and hostile words here), my car is sick. Check Engine light keeps coming on. Oil gauge looks fine. We used to have real gauges on our dashboards. Now we get one idiot light for the oil temp so no clue what's wrong. 

I have a two-year automotive certificate from a vocational school. Trust me...it doesn't make me a mechanic! If I'm not being punished for sins in a former life or in my current one (!), maybe it will be something really simple. I'd like to hang onto that notion, but it doesn't feel promising. Car seems to have been running a bit rough in the past few days.

Phone? It arrived at the warehouse at 7:30 this morning. UPS. Therefore, I won't be seeing it before Monday. UPS doesn't deliver on weekends. So AT&T wouldn't let me cancel on WEDNESDAY and reorder WHY? They said it was already "in process". Huh?

No car? I'm out of business! I'm also flat broke until the 19th when my SS check hits the bank.

No phone? I'm also silent until at least Monday. There are those who are probably very grateful for my (temporary) silence. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh dear!  Sorry! :crushed:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm about at the end of my tether Can't take a whole lot more, maybe no more! It's hard not to just break down and cry.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your troubles, hang in there.  :bighug:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, hang in there!  Big hug!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 14, 2014)

Not necessarily positive thoughts, but letting you know you are not alone.

 I ordered an AT&T phone device through UPS 8 days ago and still waiting on it.  Tracking said it sat in one location for 1.5 days.  Is it possible to go to a depot where the package is kept and pick it up? 

I now just ignore my check engine light.  Maybe I'll put tape over it.  Prefer to wait until I notice something is wrong.  I think check engine lights are a computer conspiracy.

And we both have Georgia in common.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Car is now with the mechanic (thank you, DD, for following me over there). He thinks the check engine light is probably reminding me that it's time for service and that the car running rough isn't related to that. It's been about 25,000 miles since it was tuned up.

Nancy, if you paid for shipping, ask for a credit to your account for that. They are good about refunding shipping. It used to be that packages could be picked up at one of the hubs, but no more unless they tried to deliver and left a notice saying that you can.

DD seems to think that the phone will still get here this evening. Um...if it was at the warehouse at 730 and the tracking website doesn't say out for delivery? Nope! Maybe I'll be proven wrong.

BTW, it was 26 here in the Marietta area this morning. At least we don't have to shovel!


----------



## Lon (Nov 14, 2014)

No prayers from me, but I do send you positive thoughts. Hang in there.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm just curious and not trying to start a car bashing thread, but what kind of car do you own?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

oldman, it's a 2004 Subaru Forester, 118K miles, has been carefully maintained. 

Mechanic just called. Check engine light comes on when there's something not right...diagnostic codes showed cylinders 2 and 4 misfiring intermittently, but no indication of what the problem could be. When he drove it, it was fine. He's going to keep it overnight and check it in the morning when the engine is totally cold. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed. Might be hard to sleep like that


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks. I really, really don't know how much more cr*p I can take. After DS being mugged last week, the phone and AT&T dropping the ball on getting one to me the next day, car...I know there are others with problems far worse than mine, but yanno? When the sh*t hits the fan, the problems of others are just really of no concern at the moment. This, too, shall pass, but right now? I'm whipped. Exhausted. Too tired to keep on keeping on. But I will, of course, because what else is there to do?


----------



## Debby (Nov 14, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Not a big deal to most folks, but besides the fact that my phone is NOT coming today (insert angry and hostile words here), my car is sick. .............. LOL




Seems like bad stuff always happens in bunches doesn't it?  Sorry to hear about the car especially!  Car problems is a scary thing these days isn't it with the cost of repairs!  Good luck Georgia.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Debby, the scariest part right now is that I need to drive down to DS's...30 miles on the interstate...and no phone. I'm old (not to mention broke!)...not feeling secure about driving 30 miles on the interstate with no way to call anybody for help.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Georgia, "When it rains, it pours" - that was a saying of my mom's.  Not really much consolation when things are really on your last nerve, is it?  Maybe make sure before you go to check in with someone and then check again when you arrive.  That's what we used to do before cell phones.  We've all gotten so comfy with having that phone right there.  I think as I've gotten older, I've gotten more dependent on the communication (even if I lack the ability to understand everything it does).  
Did your phone arrive?  Hoping a miracle happened.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Sterlijng, nope. No phone.

I think one of the reasons so many older people don't venture out much is that they're concerned that they might have a problem of some sort and not be able to reach anybody. If something went haywire with my car while I was on the interstate with no phone? I'd be up the proverbial creek without the proverbial paddle!


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

I know what you mean.  I get anxious now in town without my phone.  My, how things have changed in the last few years.  Do you have anybody close that you can check with?  Maybe friends you keep track of that can keep track of you?  What is the temp where you are, by the way?


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 14, 2014)

Hang on in there.....and cry if you want to...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Sterling, I live in a granny flat attached to DD's house. She always knows where I'm going, the phone number where I'm working, and approximately when I expect to be home. That part isn't a problem. The problem is the !#$%^&*! interstate...six lanes of faster-than-the-speed-of-sound traffic, mainly big trucks, and for the past three months, construction in the two right lanes. A pain. A nuisance. And deadly if you don't have your mind on your business!

 Right now in the Atlanta metro, it's a balmy 38F. That's a nighttime temp for January, not November!

ETA: Viv, I did. I cried. Then I put myself back together...but only for a little while. Now I'm busy feeling sorry for myself. No need to feel sorry for me, though, because I feel plenty sorry enough! LOL

Wait! Viv! You're back?


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Gotcha, I did not realize you were close to Atlanta.  We went through Atlanta many years ago and I was terrified.  I spent most of the time on the floorboard holding my head. (I was not driving.) There was tons of construction - the interstates were all being worked on.  So I always avoided Atlanta.  Until 6 years ago.  I came through Atlanta from Tenn. by myself and was really nervous.  To my surprise, the interstate was (mainly) done.  (Does construction ever stop?)  I came through later with a truck and a trailer by myself.  I prayed my way through both times, but was pleasantly surprised.  I was extremely nervous, though - really really uptight.
We have temps down around 50 this evening I think.  Here in sunny Florida, we start whining at that point.  I don't mind it a bit cooler, myself, it's sweater weather!
Stay strong !


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 14, 2014)

Georgia, Subarus are wonderful litttle cars and usually very reliable. Some check engine lights come on every so many miles, just to tell you it is time for the checkup. My Mazda pickup did that, and the first time, it had just turned 100,000 miles, and I was driving in Tacoma, and the light came on. I was in a panic the whole way home, thinking the vehicle was ready to quit any minute. 
When I took it in to have the computer read, he said it was just the 100,000 mile checkup that caused it. When it came back on again at 150,000, I ignored it, and at about 170,000 it went away. So when it did it again at 200,000; I didn't even worry about it. Had almost 300,000 miles on that little B-2200 when I gave it to my ex, and it still ran fine, but smoked when I started it in the morning. 
Usually, the engine light is not a serious issue. Mine in the old Ford wagon is on all of the time, and when it is having a really hard time, then it flashes off and on, and the car chugs.Eventually, it gets over it and runs okay again. It has almost 200,000 on it, and looks like it has lived a hard life, pretty rusted out. 
I do put that gas drier and fuel line cleaner in it, and that seems to help a lot in the colder weather, and that might be all that your Subaru needs, too.

Saying prayers for things to go well, and the car to be okay. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck with your car Georgia, it doesn't sound too serious.  Nothing wrong with a good cry if you're frustrated, it's a healthy outlet for your emotions.  Didn't know your daughter was mugged, hope she's okay after that experience.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## 2245cookie (Nov 14, 2014)

positive thoughts coming your way...but....you yourself need to have a positive attitude or nothing will ever be positive for you...sorry but I've been there done that...raised 3 sons by myself for 17 years with no support or welfare...we had some pretty dark moments but positive thoughts and decisions got us through...I have lived my life in a positive frame of mind and I am now 69...I still have rough times but my sons are now my go to strength...by the way they are all positive people too because I raised them that way and they all have made it really well...every morning I say nothing will happen today that I can't handle and turn into a positive situation...it works....by the way just so I don't struggle and can have extra I went back to work for 3 days a week...gets me out smiling with people and a weekly paycheck....put on a big smile and move forward...good luck


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Sterling...highway construction stop? Here? LOL! Right now it happens to be maintenance, but whatever and whenever it's a darned nuisance!

Happy, in this instance, I had noticed that she was running a little rough but it was intermittent and nothing I could really put my finger on. The check engine light came on whenever it was running rough...chugging, if you will...and it's because cylinders 2 and 4 were misfiring. The mechanic hasn't figured out why yet, but when cylinders misfire, there's always a reason for it. At least she isn't burning oil, and it's not the cold weather because it started happening when the weather was still quite mild.

And yes, if it's a Subaru, you can pretty much figure on driving it until the wheels fall off. Let's hope THAT doesn't happen! Ten years old and 118K miles? It's barely broken in

I'm praying for something that's simple and not expensive. I'm already seeing dollar signs, though, just from being put on the diagnostics computer. Sigh. I have $55 between me and starvation!

Kids, the check engine light can be serious or not-so-serious, but* if your little oil can icon ever comes on...pull over and stop*! Are you listening? STOP! The next thing that's likely to happen if you don't? Your engine will seize, and it's curtains. Like I said before, that certificate doesn't make me a mechanic by a long shot, but I did learn some things that have saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Georgia,
What I don't know about cars could fill a barn.  I had to get someone help me change the spark plug in my mower.  Yuk! with mechanical work.  I have been fortunate:  a brother and a son who are mechanics.  Great for advice and perspective.   I can watch and maintain things, but that is about it......  It sounds like you at least have a bit of a handle on it.  It sounds like you know some about engines, etc.  I hate when things break - that really messes with my day.  Who is DS who got mugged and are they ok?  My son got mugged when he was young - it was pretty traumatic for both of us. So I am hoping that has gotten better you all.
Hope your evening is improving.  Is your Subaru one of those all wheel drives that people need up north in the bad weather areas?


----------



## jujube (Nov 14, 2014)

Virtual hugs coming your way, Georgia...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

SB, it was DS, not DD! Sterling, DS = Dear Son. He's okay now. Spent two days in the hospital. He was walking home from Kroger, about two blocks, minding his own business. Took his phone and his tablet (he'd been at Barnes & Noble before getting groceries). He didn't have any cash. Had to be somebody who'd been watching him and knew he works from home because the first day he was in the hospital, somebody ransacked his apartment. Thank heaven they didn't take any of his servers, desktop or monitors. It was all disconnected and shoved together in the middle of the floor, though, so they must have been planning to get it out of there. I think they probably heard me coming and skedaddled. They did take two expensive suits, his topcoat, dress shoes, a set of pricey speakers, and get this: even his laundry detergent and bath soap. WTH? All his small appliances were lined up on the kitchen counter...maybe waiting for boxes to put them in? It wasn't anybody recognizable on the security cameras as living in the neighborhood or even having been seen in the neighborhood. 

And yes, Kanga (Ru...get it? Kangaru...Subaru...heh heh) is AWD and that's why we bought her. We still lived in the UP then. She served us well in the sNOw and ice. She still serves me well...until this problem. Hope she can be made whole again for little money.

Cookie. Yes. I work. Usually five days a week. Yes. 99% of the time I'm positive. I was a _positive_ single parent of three children. Sometimes when bad stuff happens one thing on top of another, I don't feel positive. It helps to have a place to vent. That's what I've been doing. Venting. I will be 74 in a few days. Thank you for sharing and for your input.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how to post a photo up in a post?  I have not been able to post it within the post.  So do I need to put it in my album so people can see it.  It is a photo I shared yesterday and I was hoping to show it to you.  Help ?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't have a clue, Sterling! Heck, I only just learned to c/p a couple of years ago When I post a picture here, it's because I c/p'd it. Not exactly a computer whiz, but I can bake a cake from scratch and know not to ever mix ammonia and bleach or back down the stairs with a vacuum!


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I think I gave up.  I tried to upload the file and that did not work, so....  Anyway, it was a cute photo of a dog and would have given you a chuckle, I think.  I sent it via Twitter yesterday to Al Roker on the Today Show (He was doing a 34 hour weather broadcast marathon.)  and it got alot of play on Twitter.  Thought you might enjoy it.
Anyway, thanks for the clarification of the initials.  I am new to this so I guess I need some interpretation.  The mugging sounds terrible and I am so sorry for your son.  We live in a very crazy world and too much bad stuff happens.  I am convinced that there are good people out there too.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 14, 2014)

Going to sign off.  Hope your evening got better and things eased off a bit.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Georgia. I know how you  feel -- sometimes the little stuff piles up and it's easy to feel one more thing is just too much to bear.  You get to feeling like you're swatting at an endless  swarm of bees -- you are doing sort of OK keeping ahead of them, but then the next bee is the last straw!    I had a spell of this recently and seeing a mouse in my house (they just come in for the warmth this time of year) was my last straw and I just sat down in the kitchen and cried like an idiot.  I wasn't crying over the mouse, but over the seemingly endless stream of problems picking away at me.  I, too also felt silly about it, because it's true that there are a lot of people out there with a whole lot worse problems than I have, but that mouse looking at me from under my dishwasher just pushed me over the edge.  How silly -- I'm helping a family member who is dying of cancer, but I'm reduced to tears by a mouse looking at me!

Back in September I had an engine light problem, too.  It had come on who knows how long ago.  But here, you can't pass the air quality emissions test thing that you have to have to renew your car tags if that stupid light is on.  So I failed the emissions test and  so began my saga of trying to find someone to figure out exactly what was wrong and fix it in time so that I could get my license tags renewed before they expired and all the hassle that comes with something like that and trying to get it fixed right away.  I envisioned it costing a fortune and all that negative stuff, but it turned out it was a bad fuel filter and I got it fixed for under $100 and then passed the test.  I always feel so frustrated when it is a car thing, because I have no clue about cars, and half the time I don't even understand what they are telling me.  Thankfully, my neighbor recommended a mechanic he trusted.  Bad news is that during the course of all that I learned I need new tires, too.  If it is not one thing, it is another, as my mother used to say.

Anyway, hang in there, and know that this happens to most of us at one time or another.

I agree with Sterling Oak above -- you could call your DD when you are setting out and let her know you are on the way and exactly what route you are taking let her know what time you expect to arrive and arrange it so if you haven't arrived by a certain time someone should come looking for you.  That's what we used to do, too, and it works.  Chances are, though, you'll be fine.  After all, you were driving with that light on for however long without worry before you know what it meant.

Peace and love to you.


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia, I was greatly touched by your post and all the problems you're having right now. I will definitely remember you in prayers, thoughts and well wishes. Subaru is a good make of automobile, ( I knew someone who owned a dealership), and you shouldn't be having problems with it since it's been well maintained. 

Best luck with everything.
Hugs from Chic-ee


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll hear from the mechanic after 9 this morning. Right now it's only 10 past 7. Fingers crossed for a simple diagnosis and an inexpensive repair.


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Georgia,
I'm going to try to post that photo up for you.  We will see.....     "Me in the Morning"


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 15, 2014)

This is huge.  I will have to work on this aspect of posting. 
Sterling


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

Sterling, you did it! Congratulations and a big Atta Girl for you


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

Poor Georgia...It does seem that when you are short of money..everything breaks down...we say..'' when there is a light at the end of the tunnel..it is usually an oncoming express train!

I have actually burst out into hysterical laughter when life has clubbed me to the ground..

The only way is up..

You won't need prayers..everything has a way of working out...:love_heart:


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, Georgia.  I have no clue what I was doing wrong.  Anyway, I thought the photo was sooooooo cute and it gave me a chuckle.  Hope it made you smile.
Sterling


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

I just got a pep talk from DS...he has no reservations whatsoever about telling it like it is! LOL

Anyway, I've found my old phone...no charger because I gave it to DGS long ago...but DD is going to take me to Walmart to get one. Gosh, you'd think with all the old electronics and stuff that never get thrown out around here, there'd be a charger that fits the phone!

Twix, you're right. The only way is up. Heck, it was overcast when I got up, but now the sun's out. Yay for that. I feel better in the sunshine


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your problems Georgia ... it always seems to pile on when one thing goes wrong!  I know the feeling well.  
Hope you are out of this situation real  soon,  and the sun shines bright on you. .. :sunshine:  ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

Butterfly...LOL! I guess you didn't see the part about the phone. The phone that isn't! I dropped mine on Tuesday, and it's kaput. No hope for it without a $209 repair so I ordered a new one on Tuesday and paid for next day delivery. It still isn't here. Can't call DD and tell her where I am, where I'm going or anything else. 

We did find my old phone but couldn't find a charger. She got her old phone AND a charger, changed out the SIM cards and it's on the charger right now. It's been a good while...like maybe a couple of years?...since it's been used so it will take a while to charge.

However...it's a new day. The mechanic will call soon so we can get the car sorted out and the phone might be usable for a couple of days, I called DS on DD's phone and he gave me a pep talk and told me in no uncertain terms to quit feeling sorry for myself. 

I've been through worse and feel better so far DD has offered to lend me the money to get the car fixed if it's not too expensive.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2014)

No go on either phone because the SIM cards were deactivated when we got smart phones. 

Mechanic had the car back on the computer, but the codes didn't come up again. He drove it, no problem. He said it could be the coil...whatever that is...is going bad but that nothing can be done about it until and unless it does. He's baffled. Intermittent problems are difficult to diagnose. I remember learning that in "car school".

Anyway, DD is going to take me over there to get it in a little while. Mechanic isn't going to charge me anything.

So...no phone, but I do have a car at least for the time being

ETA: One more thing...DD is going to let me use her phone while I go down to DS's place.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 16, 2014)

I am glad to hear that things are working out for you, and hopefully that new phone will get there in the morning for you, Georgia ! 
Cars are a funny lot sometimes, especially when it comes to figuring out what is wrong with them. Mine has had the CE light on for over a year, (since we bought the car) and it says that it misses on the 4th cylinder sometimes. 
I have an app called "Automatic" on my smartphone and it tells me how far I have driven, what the gas mileage is, where I am at, and all of that kind of stuff. It can read the computer on my car, so when the CE light was flashing, it was usually telling me what was going on. 
When my car quit last week, it turned out to need a new fuel pump, which has apparently been the problem all of this time. We replaced the pump, and now the car runs fine and the CE light is staying off; so (hopefully) I won't be broken down any more and have to get the car towed home now.  We had replaced the fuel filter, and that helped some but didn't solve the problem.
Not having a car all week was no fun, but it was still better than having it break down on me every time I went somewhere.
And Amazon sent the parts right out so we could fix it. 

The mechanic that came to help my husband replace the fuel pump said we need to have the coils replaced, too; so I guess that is the next car project for us as well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2014)

Update! I got Kanga fixed yesterday. Woohoo, yay and other exclamations of joy and delight. It was only the O2 sensor, which certainly explains why the mileage kept getting worse almost by the minute. And it only cost $165, which is cheap by my reckoning when you consider that I was waiting to get hit in the pocketbook for lots more hundreds. So Kanga is much better, and I'm a happy camper.

It's two days after Christmas, and my bank account is still in the black.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Not a big deal to most folks, but besides the fact that my phone is NOT coming today (insert angry and hostile words here), my car is sick. Check Engine light keeps coming on. Oil gauge looks fine. We used to have real gauges on our dashboards. Now we get one idiot light for the oil temp so no clue what's wrong.
> 
> I have a two-year automotive certificate from a vocational school. Trust me...it doesn't make me a mechanic! If I'm not being punished for sins in a former life or in my current one (!), maybe it will be something really simple. I'd like to hang onto that notion, but it doesn't feel promising. Car seems to have been running a bit rough in the past few days.
> 
> ...



Can you check your oil Georgia?  My light will come on, and I add a quart and it goes off.  

That's a long wait too til the 19th. Any guy friends that might take a look for you?  My sis and I have one guy, or our neighbor that likes to get outdoors and do things so he is always offering to help.  I know not everyone is that lucky, and believe me, I haven't always had a guy that would take the time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 27, 2014)

LOL, Denise...the thread was started back in mid-November. My post on page 3 is an update. And yes, I do know how to check my oil. That two-year automotive mechanics certificate I referred to didn't make me a mechanic, but I do know how to check my oil...even change it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't notice the date, and unfortunately I miss some important things in posts, like your certificate info.


----------

